# Barnes Bullets



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 27, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8vGXGO1XGY&feature=related"]YouTube - Bullet Myths Busted[/ame]


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 27, 2009)

I carry only the Corbon DPX in my carry guns.  Corbon uses the Barnes DPX solid copper construction much like their rifle bullets explained in the video.


----------



## lancero (Mar 27, 2009)

Man, those prairie dogs just explode, don't they?


----------



## 08steeda (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah, those are now Prairie Vapor!!!

Funny that it states these were designed after a bullet made for the military! I thought standard ball was the only legal bullet you could use? I thought anything like a hallow point was a NO NO!


----------



## pardus (Mar 28, 2009)

08steeda said:


> Funny that it states these were designed after a bullet made for the military! I thought standard ball was the only legal bullet you could use? I thought anything like a hallow point was a NO NO!



You are correct... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dum-dum


----------



## lancero (Mar 28, 2009)

08steeda said:


> Yeah, those are now Prairie Vapor!!!
> 
> Funny that it states these were designed after a bullet made for the military! I thought standard ball was the only legal bullet you could use? I thought anything like a hallow point was a NO NO!



Hollow tip -not authorized, open tip - authorized.  It is all in the purpose.


----------



## pardus (Mar 28, 2009)

lancero said:


> Hollow tip -not authorized, open tip - authorized.  It is all in the purpose.



Help me out, what's an open tip?


----------



## lancero (Mar 28, 2009)

pardus said:


> Help me out, what's an open tip?



An open tip is similar to a hollow point, but much smaller.  Its purpose is to improve external ballistic performance as opposed to terminal ballistic performance (such as with expanding hollow-point bullets).  

The open tip improves the accuracy of the round, something about producing a pocket of clean air in front of the round during flight.  Someone can probably explain that part better.

Since the open tip's purpose is not to inflict additional damage, but to improve accuracy, it is not banned.


----------



## WillBrink (Mar 28, 2009)

lancero said:


> An open tip is similar to a hollow point, but much smaller.  Its purpose is to improve external ballistic performance as opposed to terminal ballistic performance (such as with expanding hollow-point bullets).
> 
> The open tip improves the accuracy of the round, something about producing a pocket of clean air in front of the round during flight.  Someone can probably explain that part better.
> 
> Since the open tip's purpose is not to inflict additional damage, but to improve accuracy, it is not banned.



Without a doubt, those gaping holes in the .45 ACP Winchester SXTs I carry are there to improve flight characteristics, with the large wound channel they create, a secondary effect.


----------



## 08steeda (Mar 28, 2009)

Sweet Info Lancero! Never knew that before!

So why aren't our Military folks carrying them in their weapons!!! They look wicked!

If they are more accurate and more potent then our troops should have them!


----------



## lancero (Mar 28, 2009)

08steeda said:


> Sweet Info Lancero! Never knew that before!
> 
> So why aren't our Military folks carrying them in their weapons!!! They look wicked!
> 
> If they are more accurate and more potent then our troops should have them!




We do use open-tip ammo - M852.  It is a .308 precision rifle round (Sierra Matchking 168gr I think).  Though we shot a lot of M118 and M118LR, there was M852 in our inventory as well.    

I cannot say if it is currently in use because I have been out since 2002.  

If I remember correctly, we solely shot M852 in SOTIC.  Don't quote me on that, it has been 9 years since I was there.


----------



## 08steeda (Mar 28, 2009)

I have been out since 96 and I don't remember seeing any of it. But then I am not sure I would have even if we did have it!

Cool, thx for the info.


----------



## lancero (Mar 28, 2009)

08steeda said:


> I have been out since 96 and I don't remember seeing any of it. But then I am not sure I would have even if we did have it!
> 
> Cool, thx for the info.



Unless you were a sniper, attended a sniper school, or involved in some aspect of precision marksmanship you probably would not have had much access to it.


----------



## 08steeda (Mar 28, 2009)

Other than the base marksman team, no such skill or experience!

I am hoping to hook up with someone like Headshot to teach me some precision marksmanship. I really want to learn!

I am going to pick some of this up for my Springfield Armory M1A Super Match!


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 28, 2009)

Hallow point boat tail bullets became the bullet in the 70's maybe earlier for bench rest competition.   

The HP as it has been mention helps to improve the bullet flight through the air.  The HP allows the air to compact and from the "nose of the bullet" more efficiently than can be made by man.   It increases the bullet coefficient (ease at which a bullet will g through air).  

Most bullet companies will list the bullet's ballistic coefficient, again the higher the number the better.   

A boat tail also improves flight, over a flat base.  

A good read, at least it was, The accurate rifle.  Also, A bullet company's reloading manual is a good read to understand the nuances of bullets.  

Reloading is to shooting as foreplay is to screwing.


----------



## 08steeda (Mar 28, 2009)

Damn I have been doing it wrong the whole time!!!!

Foreplay BEFORE sex! :doh: Just funnin!

I am a huge fan of HP's.  I did a fair amount if IPSC - 3 Gun stuff but the ranges are primarily mid range at best. Plus IPSC is primarily combat CQB stylized competition. Long Ranges just are not that prevalent here in Michigan.

I have been told that about re-loading and I guess with the Zombie Apocalypse on the horizon I should look into that more! I just keep buying ammo!!!

Good advice, thanks!


----------



## HOLLiS (Mar 28, 2009)

08steeda said:


> Damn I have been doing it wrong the whole time!!!!
> 
> Foreplay BEFORE sex! :doh: Just funnin!



It is all good, You can go to the range, shoot all your ammo, then reload.   "It's your thing, do what you wanna too, I can't tell ya who to sock it too".  

Look at reloading if you shoot a lot.   I got into it for several reasons,  Cost was less, also I could be more selective in what I shot as ammo (wasn't limited to just commercial choices), better accuracy, and I could also shoot stuff that commercial ammo was no longer available for.  It also offers some nice quite self time.


----------



## pardus (Mar 28, 2009)

lancero said:


> An open tip is similar to a hollow point, but much smaller.  Its purpose is to improve external ballistic performance as opposed to terminal ballistic performance (such as with expanding hollow-point bullets).
> 
> The open tip improves the accuracy of the round, something about producing a pocket of clean air in front of the round during flight.  Someone can probably explain that part better.
> 
> Since the open tip's purpose is not to inflict additional damage, but to improve accuracy, it is not banned.



Many thanks.
Sounds great!

I'd like to see that as standard issue.... for accuracy of course ...


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 28, 2009)

If I'm not mistaken some bitch JAG officer attempted to pound some Marine or SOF snipers for using the open tip a year or so ago in Iraq. 

It didn't go very far as I remember.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 29, 2009)

Open tip rounds are legal and currently in use, they do not explode nor do they expand on impact of the target. There fore they are not restricted by the Geneva Convention. As far as the purpose of the open tip round, it has been explained pretty damn well. Simply gives you better bullet flight and are consistently more accurate than closed tip bullets.

I personally believe the Geneva Convention needs to be amended on the bases of exploding/ expanding bullets, for use of personal weapons. I believe civilian loss of live will be reduced when it come to riches and through and through shots. I personally feel it is quit stupid to think that firing a personal weapon at another human is not deadly and or disfiguring/ mutilating. It the whole point of firing on the person you are firing at, to kill or disfigure the person enough to eliminate their ability to continue to fight, or remain a threat.

I wish some smart guys would build a presentation and or briefing, supported by scientific research to support how hollow points and or blended metal bullets can reduce the threat to innocent civilians caught in the urban battlefield. I would love to see the world stop playing stupid and say it is what the fuck it is…


----------

